# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nhờ ae giúp đỡ mình tiện mẫu này với !

## phucuong

Hiện tại mình đang tiện sản phẩm cây cốt này, nhưng trong quá trình tiện có chống tâm, sản phẩm mình lớn nhở liên tục không đúng kích thước bản vẽ , mình sử dụng bù trừ thì chỉ đúng kích thước đầu đuôi thôi còn kích thước nguyên sản phẩm thì ko đúng, đang cần gấp, ae nào biết hướng dẫn mình cách làm với ! Thanks . MÌNH UP ẢNH LÊN DIỄN ĐÀN KHONG ĐƯỢC, KO BIET TẠI SAO, AE NÀO CÓ THIỆN CHÍ JUP LIEN HỆ SDT 0938831600 QUA ZALO HOẠC PHONE NHE ! CAM ƠN CÁC BẠN ĐÃ GHÉ XEM TIN !

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em làm biết bao loại chi tiết tiện cnc trên đủ loại máy mà vẫn can"t understand your problem

----------


## Nam CNC

tiện chi tiết có đường kính quá nhỏ so với chiều dài chi tiết , muốn tiện chuẩn từ đầu đến đít thì phải có ụ động nhé....

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bác ý hỏi mà em ko thấy hình ảnh cho nó thực tế, 
Cái đó là luynet động cụ nam cnc

----------

Nam CNC

----------

